# How long for Hcg to get out of system?



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

I have taken 2500iu of pregnyl on alternate days from peak+3-9, so 4 doses in total. From what I have read it halves approx every 28 hours but then surely another dose adds on so it has a cumulative effect. 

My question is when is a pregnancy test likely to be accurate given the doses I have had. I have been told 7 days after the last dose but I'm not sure . I do trust my dr so maybe should not be asking but I have had 3 positve tests after 7days only to start bleeding the same day or within 36 hours? I don't know if they are very early miscarriages or false positives and it is very distressing and confusing. I have asked my dr to test later but she says not as I need to start cyclogest straight away if positive.

I hope I've made myself clear? 

Many thanks.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Elimination half life - the time it takes for the levels of a dose to drop by half takes on average 33 hours.
The size and composition of the individual means that the peak levels might vary as would speed of metabolism.
The amount in the urine to change a pregnancy test might vary too according to individual things.

They usually say at least 10 days, to be on the safe side 14 days.

The best way to tell if you have a positive or a false positive is to do two blood tests 48-72 hours apart. If it is a pregnancy the levels should double.

I am surprised you only start the cyclogest once a positive test is confirmed. My clinic start you on them on day 0 - day of egg collection/ovulation to make the lining receptive. Is this why your clinic use the hcg - is it instead.
Would there be any harm in starting cyclogest anyway? Ask your doctor.


----------

